

HN Parents Have An Average Of 1.7 "Little Startups" (Infographic) - jeffio
http://jeff.io/posts/hacker-news-little-startups

======
cperciva
Comparing against the fertility rate is completely meaningless. The fertility
rate includes all the people who have zero children; and it also counts the
children people have over their _entire_ lifetime.

~~~
araneae
Agreed.

I'd even go a step further and say the number itself is meaningless. What's
the sample size? The stand. dev.? But most importantly, the sampling method
sucks.

~~~
jeffio
The sample size is low. As I mentioned in the blog post, it was admittedly a
crude method of getting data.

But it was a fun exercise for me to create this. Hope some people get value
out of it.

I'm getting a steady stream of HN parents sending in their surveys so we'll
see if we can get a better sampling size. Send yours in if you can spare a
moment away from your 1.7 kids! :D

~~~
cperciva
The sample size is the least of your problems. A huge but biased sample is
pretty useless, and as araneae says, your sampling method sucks.

~~~
jeffio
All very good points. Thank-you all for your feedback.

------
jeffio
If you're a HN parent please fill out the survey so I can get some better data
:) [https://animikii.wufoo.com/forms/hacker-news-little-
startups...](https://animikii.wufoo.com/forms/hacker-news-little-startups/)

